# Gourmet dog treats!



## sizlinspirit (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello All!

I was planning to organise a doggy Birthday Party this weekend. Called quite a few of my friends who're pet owners themselves.

Now how good is a birthday bash without yummy looking food? The first thing that came to my mind was Cakes and Cupcakes for these little beauties. I was searching online and came across this site offering gourmet dog treats. I must say it was quite a discovery . The cakes look so cute and are very reasonably priced!

I'd love it if you guys can suggest me other fancy pet dishes, something your Dog really liked? Your experiences will be of great help!

Looking forward for your suggestions!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Call me a cynic but you join and your first post is mainly a link, effectively an advertisement no matter how it is dressed up.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have to be honest, I wouldn't hold a birthday party for my dogs anyway - or buy special food! They get fed well enough on a day to day basis.


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

we have b-day parties for the dogs from our puppy school days. there are no special foods but lots of games: musical sits, sausage bobbing, etc basically a good day with lots of play time and different ways to do obedience training.


----------



## sizlinspirit (Jan 12, 2013)

Why wouldn't hold a birthday party for a pet? I think a pet's like your best friend. And friends need to be shown some love


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

sizlinspirit said:


> Why wouldn't hold a birthday party for a pet? I think a pet's like your best friend. And friends need to be shown some love


My dogs get love EVERYDAY, not just on special days 
This sort of saccharine sweet falsity makes my stomach churn :Vomit


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> My dogs get love EVERYDAY, not just on special days
> This sort of saccharine sweet falsity makes my stomach churn :Vomit


Mine too. Old thread though.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> Mine too. Old thread though.


Der!
Just smh, go on, do it 
I'm normally so good at making sure I check too


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

A Birthday party would be Reena's worst nightmare!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ha! 


SusieRainbow said:


> A Birthday party would be Reena's worst nightmare!


Yeah Whisp's too, she'd be the awkward one hiding in the kitchen.


----------

